# Sherwin Williams Luxon XP - Best Uses / Applications +Cost



## nitelion (Feb 11, 2018)

Just purchased 7) 55 Gallon Drums of Sherwin Williams Luzon XP at an auction. Any idea what it is worth ? Can't determine mfd date from the label. But know it was pretty recent. Color is Tiki Hut .

I see it is used in masonry, Guessing stucco counts to.

Attached is a link to a photo of the label from one of the drums. They are all identical.

Thanks !!
Tom


----------



## Ohio painter (Dec 4, 2011)

Sure it's not Loxon XP. If so it is an elastomeric masonry paint, self priming. It is an excellent product. Great for stucco. 
Value is about $30 - $35 a gallon. But seeing as it is tinted that would prevent me buying it, I would be stuck with it for sure. 
Do you have a use for it in mind or just hope to be able to convince someone that the color is right for them?


----------



## nitelion (Feb 11, 2018)

*Re: Sherwin Williams Luxon XP - Best Uses / Applications +Cost*

Thanks for the info. that was another question. Do you think Sherwin William can tint the Loxon XP at least a few shades, since the Tiki Hut brown is a stock SW color ?

I have been busy picking up items from the auction and will not get in early enough to Call Sherwin Williams.

Picked it up at an industrial auction, with a couple of paint booths, a Graco Ultimate MX II 1595 Sprayer and 2 ea) Graco H-XPE plural component proportioners afor spraying polyurea and foams like Line-X . Bought it all for the porportioners. Really have no use for the Loxon XP.
Also had 2 new 55 gal. drums of Armorthane Highline 310 ( part A & B)

Thought of getting rid of the Loxon XP and Armorthane. Wonder How Many Sq./Ft the 7 drums of Loxon XP would cover ? Trying to figure what size project that much would be good for.

Thanks !!


----------



## Ohio painter (Dec 4, 2011)

I am not sure if a SW store has the means to tint a 55 gal. drum. Usually colors can only be tinted darker not lighter, and even then there will be a limit the base can be tinted to. 

Loxon XP usually goes on at 100 sq ft / gal. so you have enough for about 20000 sq ft at two coats. 

Sounds like you got what you wanted, spraying polyurea sounds like serious stuff, what sort of application is that for? i have only used polyurea for filling concrete cracks.


----------

